# Toothbrush suggestions.



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi.
When I talked to the vet recently she said that she thinks that I should start brushing Evies teeth more often so I checked her toothbrush and I found that the bristles on it had turned rock solid. I tried to wash it out but no matter how hard I tried I could not, finally it clicked I must have spilled paint on it so into the garbage goes the toothbrush. So now I am in need of a new toothbrush for Evie. Do you have any recommendations? 
Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

There are many choices on Amazon. These are the ones I use: 

https://www.amazon.com/CET-Pet-Toot...toothbrushes&qid=1550255207&s=gateway&sr=8-34

I also like the CET brand of toothpaste, although when they were out of stock on Amazon, I got this one and the dogs LOVE the flavor:

https://www.amazon.com/Enzadent-Pet...e&qid=1550255312&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I use a children’s arm and hammer spin brush for Luna. They are about $5 at Walmart and battery operated. You can turn it on by just pushing the button and holding it (and when you let go it’s will stop) or you can press it and push up and it will run without you holding the button. She loves it and every night sits patiently waiting to get her teeth brushed. I will see if I can find a picture.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you very much. I never thought of using a child's toothbrush although that does make sense. How do you teach the dog to tolerate have the vibration of a electric?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use cheap and cheerful children's brushes from the supermarket for mine - and a toothpaste from the vet that they consider a treat, which makes it much easier to persuade them to accept the brush!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

EVpoodle said:


> Thank you very much. I never thought of using a child's toothbrush although that does make sense. How do you teach the dog to tolerate have the vibration of a electric?


I would just start brushing with it off and then push the button in for a second or two and then let go and each time I would keep the vibration on a bit longer. Very quickly I was able to leave it on the whole time. I didn’t start brushing her teeth regularly until 8-9 months old but before that I had done a ton of tooth examination and putting my fingers in her mouth to get her used to having things in her mouth.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestions. It is good to know that I am not the only one who decided to wait on starting to brush teeth.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Just got a toothbrush for Evie, going to try to brush her teeth today. Are there any tips for getting Evie to like having her teeth brushed.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey EVpoo! I just started brushing my adult spoo's teeth a year ago when I took him to TAMU vet school to get a dental cleaning. It has taken him awhile to adjust to the every day schedule. I know that it probably doesn't have to be daily but that is what works for me otherwise I get complacent! When I got another spoo puppy in Sept, I was determined to start brushing early. For us it all comes down to the toothpaste. The two brands that zooeysmom recommended were the ones that the A&M vet school dentist suggested also. The really smelly chicken variety was the one my guys love. I slowly changed to the vanilla mint variety that smelled better to me. I also went with a children's toothbrush though I haven't tried electric yet.

For a while I also gave a "treat" after the brush. The Ark natural brushless toothpaste was recommended by MollyMuiMa and my guys love that. It smells really good. My biggest suggestion .... go SLOW. Just let her lick the toothpaste off the brush for awhile until she is excited about it. 

Good luck! I'm just a few hours south of you on I45.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I just buy a soft bristled brush from the local drug store. Get one that has the bristles rounded. At first they didn't like it at all so I just did a little bit and gradually got to the point where they tolerate it. And I don't use toothpaste


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

